# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Sweater, Skirt & Purse in "Blanket Rib Stitch", Hat & Purse



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
October, 2013


SWEATER, SKIRT and PURSE with BLANKET RIB STITCH, HAT & BOOTS

US #6 needles
Option: For a loose fitting sweater, use US #8 or #10 needles
Markers
Powder blue baby or baby sport yarn for sweater and boots. This sweater and boots were knit with blue "suede" yarn, #3 weight.
Multi-powder blue/pink/white metallic short eyelash trim for sweater, hat and boots
Rose yarn in #3 sport weight for skirt and purse

SWEATER

With Powder blue yarn, cast on 46 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows.
Place markers as follows:
Knit 7, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 14, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 7 = 46 sts.
Purl, slipping markers WITH NO INCREASE.
Attach metallic eyelash yarn, Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker.
KNIT, slipping markers. Cut eyelash yarn.
Pick up powder blue yarn. Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker, and purl back across the row, with no increases - DO THIS FOR 6 ROWS. Drop powder blue yarn.
Attach metallic eyelash yarn, Knit across, increasing before and after each marker.
Purl, slipping markers. Cut eyelash yarn.
Stitches are now divided as follows:
14 (right front), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 28 (front), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 14 (left front). = 102 sts.

Sleeves:
Pick up powder blue yarn. Knit across 14 stitches for right front, slip marker, Knit 23 sleeve stitches, REMOVE MARKER, TURN. Purl back across the 23 sleeve stitches ONLY, remove marker.
Work in stockinet stitch on 23 sleeve stitches for 14 rows. (Leave all other stitches on the needles - to be worked later). Drop powder blue yarn.
Pick up metallic eyelash yarn and KNIT 4 ROWS. Bind off in knit.

Attach powder blue yarn at the end of the completed sleeve. Knit across 28 stitches for the front of the sweater, slip marker, Knit 23 sleeve stitches, REMOVE MARKER. TURN. Purl back across the 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker.
Work in stockinet stitch on 23 sleeve stitches for 14 rows. Drop powder blue yarn.
Pick up metallic eyelash yarn and KNIT 4 ROWS. Bind off in knit.

Attach powder blue yarn at the end of the completed second sleeve. Knit across the remaining 14 stitches for the left front.
Purl back across the row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm area. (This will anchor the two back pieces to the front of the sweater.)
With powder blue yarn, work in stockinet stitch for 12 rows. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam and sleeve seams.

SLIM MINI SKIRT

With #6 needles and rose yarn, cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 6 rows.
Next Row: Knit across, INCREASE 4 stitches evenly spaced across the row.
Purl 1 row. = 56 sts.

Skirt Blanket Rib Stitch:
Multiple of 2 stitches + 1 edge stitch each side
Row 1: Knit in front and back of each stitch.
Row 2: Knit 2 together, * Purl 2 together, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
Work Rows 1 and 2 for 18 to 20 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam.

PURSE

With #6 needles and rose yarn, cast on 30 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Work Rows 1 and 2 of the Blanket Rib Stitch for 14 rows. Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Fold in half and sew the bottom and the open side seam. 

Purse Straps:
Chain 55. Attach to each side of the purse at the top.
Or
Cast on 55 stitches and immediately bind off 55 sts. Attach to each side of purse at the open top.

HAT

With #10 needles and metallic eyelash yarn, cast on 140 stitches. Knit 4 rows. Drop metallic eyelash yarn. Attach powder blue yarn and Knit 4 rows.
Next Row: KNIT 2 TOGETHER across the row. = 70 sts.
Knit 4 rows.
Next Row: Knit across, KNIT 2 TOGETHER (14 times) evenly spaced across the row. = 56 sts.
Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew ends together to form a loose, floppy donut shape. Pull dolls hair through the donut and pull the hat up onto her head, so it is framed around her face in a loopy wave.

BOOTS (make 2)

With #6 needles, and metallic eyelash yarn, cast on 18 stitches. Knit 4 rows. Cut metallic eyelash yarn.
Attach powder blue yarn, work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 24 rows.
Heel:
Knit 2 together, knit across to last 2 stitches, Knit 2 together.
Purl 2 together, purl across to last 2 stitches, Purl 2 together.
Knit 2 together, knit across to last 2 stitches, Knit 2 together. = 12 sts.
Knit 8 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Elaine you have done it again just love the colours that you have used, cute outfit!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

this is so sweet!! I can't wait to make this for my dolls!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Nice I like the boots.


Here it is in pdf.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

My gd got a nag doll for Christmas last year. I vowed to have a new wardrobe done for this Christmas. Alas, it is Oct. I also wanted to make something that matched for both so them, any other quick and easy patterns?


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

This is adorable, love it!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks again!! Iove the yarns you chose for this project.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

A beautiful, complete outfit with the AG doll good to go! You have so many great outfits, I just don't know where to start! You are so thoughtful to share your talents with all of us!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

A big THANKS for your pdf. file. As much as I look forward to the new AG outfits Elaine designs, I love your format you supply for us..... Great Job, you women are one of many of the great KPRS on this site....Happy Crafting....Davena


----------



## Pegshobby (Dec 11, 2012)

Great outfits again, Elaine, thanks. I have a queryI hope you can help me with. What size needle, in U.K. sizing is equivalent to your size 6. I went on to Google but did not find it very helpful. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the US #6 needle is also 4.0 mm.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Not sure what an AG doll is? 
can you tell me its length ? I need to make clothes for a doll to give to charity, Thank you for the pattern - looks lovely.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/info/knitting-needle-conversion.html

KNITTING NEEDLE CONVERSION
Metric (mm)	US	UK/Canada

4.0 6 8
4.5 7 7
5.0 8 6
5.5 9 5
6.0 10 4
6.5 10 1/2 3
7.0 - 2
7.5 - 1


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Val
The American Girl Doll is an 18 inch Doll, its comparable are the Springfield Dolls by Fibrecraft. And if you get coupon you can use it at Joann's to get a Springfield doll which is also 18 inches

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## phyllisjmorgan (Sep 5, 2013)

Elaine you are such a talented person. Each of your patterns are terrifif and I la=ove the yarns and colors you chose. thanks for sharing. phyllis morgan


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

If you want the actual measurements for the AG doll, go up to "Search", type "AG doll measurements", and click the Search box again.

Then click on the first few titles to find a website with AG doll measurements, plus many other doll measurements.

It's very useful information.


----------



## Grammie Cheryl Ann (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank-you so much for all of the American Doll patterns. My GD just received one for her B-day this year, so G-ma has been busy making extra items for her to have fun dressing her doll in. Your creations are great.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Love it - especially the purse. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Mini skirt is right. Just love the boots. Thank you for sharing your pattern with us all. :thumbup:


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> If you want the actual measurements for the AG doll, go up to "Search", type "AG doll measurements", and click the Search box again.
> 
> Then click on the first few titles to find a website with AG doll measurements, plus many other doll measurements.
> 
> It's very useful information.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine and Rhyanna for anther cute outfit and the PDF. You are both so helpful for all the grandmas who have AG dolls to knit for--especially with Christmas coming. Now we know why we hadn't herd from Elaine for so long; she was busy knitting and designing all these cute clothes.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Penny

You are welcome to the pdf patterns. There is also another one that Elaine just posted that I added to the Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns.
American Girl Peplum Top and Pants


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Hi Penny
> 
> You are welcome to the pdf patterns. There is also another one that Elaine just posted that I added to the Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns.
> American Girl Peplum Top and Pants


Thank you for the new PDF and to Elaine for the pattern. You both are so generous to share with all of us on here.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Penny

You are welcome.

Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## RoseGus (Feb 7, 2018)

I knitted the boots but can not figure out how to sew them so they look like boots. Sorry new knitters and sometimes have trouble reading patterns


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------

